# Finally I.D. my WW2 aircraft ammo box......



## Flightpath (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi,

some of you may have noticed during my short time on this great site that I'm a bit of a collector, here's something that has kept me wondering for many years..........
I have had this .50 cal US made ammo box for over 20 years but never knew what it was from, last week I found out..........

This photo of an armourer serviceing a Corsair on the deck of a carrier was in the back of an old aircraft magazine, I finally noticed the ammo boxes, now I know that my ammo box is from one of my old favourites







cheers, have a great Christmas!

-Flightpath


----------



## 'Lil'tyger (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool8)


----------

